# 71 GTO wiper wiring



## Sherwood67 (Jun 26, 2008)

Have 71 lemans/GTO, had to replace engine compartment wire with new harness, got all working except wipers: have 2 connectors with 2 prongs each, 1 connector with 1 prong, cannot make the wipers work, have checked power, and assembly manual. 3 spades on the wiper motor, 2 on the washer pump.
1st connector black w/white strip & Black w/yellow strip,: 2nd connector Blue w/white strip & Black w/white strip: Single connector Blue wire. Any help on how these hook up. Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Sherwood67 said:


> Have 71 lemans/GTO, had to replace engine compartment wire with new harness, got all working except wipers: have 2 connectors with 2 prongs each, 1 connector with 1 prong, cannot make the wipers work, have checked power, and assembly manual. 3 spades on the wiper motor, 2 on the washer pump.
> 1st connector black w/white strip & Black w/yellow strip,: 2nd connector Blue w/white strip & Black w/white strip: Single connector Blue wire. Any help on how these hook up. Thanks




According to my resto manual for 69;

1st connector black w/white strip & Black w/yellow strip and Single connector Blue wire both go to the wiper motor,
2nd connector Blue w/white strip & Black w/white strip goes to the washer solemoid.


----------



## Sherwood67 (Jun 26, 2008)

That's correct it worked, THANK YOU


----------



## andreasue (Dec 7, 2010)

Sherwood67 said:


> Have 71 lemans/GTO, had to replace engine compartment wire with new harness, got all working except wipers: have 2 connectors with 2 prongs each, 1 connector with 1 prong, cannot make the wipers work, have checked power, and assembly manual. 3 spades on the wiper motor, 2 on the washer pump.
> 1st connector black w/white strip & Black w/yellow strip,: 2nd connector Blue w/white strip & Black w/white strip: Single connector Blue wire. Any help on how these hook up. Thanks





05GTO said:


> According to my resto manual for 69;
> 
> 1st connector black w/white strip & Black w/yellow strip and Single connector Blue wire both go to the wiper motor,
> 2nd connector Blue w/white strip & Black w/white strip goes to the washer solemoid.


Wow thank you for the reference this thread also helped me. I just thought changing wiper motor will solve my case but it is only a simple wiring problem. Cheers!


----------

